# Is my girl near labor?



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

She was very much pregnant looking yesterday but her stomach seems to have gotten smaller over night and is very sunk in around her tail. She has also been doing a lot of stretching. Is this a sign labor is near or could we still have a while?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I would say your girl is in or going into labor. Good luck! Looking not pregnant is her "dropping" the babies to get positioned for the birth. Stretching is also to get the babies in the correct position. Sunken around the tail likely means she lost her ligaments and is ready to go!


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

Would you think she is likely to be days away or more so hours?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

IMO, hours. It might very well be a few days though. How is her udder? It it full? If it is is it very tight or suddenly got much bigger? Do you know how to check ligaments and confirm they are gone?


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

It's pretty full but not real tight yet. I have done a lot of reading on it but this is my first time so not 100% sure I'm doing it right.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh okay. In my mind when I hear those signs my first thought is pre-labor. Normally they will get that big udder boom and be really tight. Sometimes they don't though. I would say tomorrow or Tuesday seem like a good guess (hard to say without pictures though) Just keep an eye on her. When the ligaments are gone if you have been feeling them daily or at least often it normally is a dramatic change. It goes from i think they are gone to Oh wow they are gone! Dropping also normally happens 1-4 days before kidding. At least in my experience. Every goat is different and she will go whenever she is ready. Be it tonight or in 2 weeks!


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

Alright. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is why not having a due date is maddening (no judgment I have 7 with no due date!) most goats like to follow the “rules” (tight udder, babies dropped only stretching when they are in labor) but there are always ones that think they are so funny to only follow some or ignore most. If she gives you any reason to think she is close, no matter how small of a reason, then it doesn’t hurt to start checking on her every few hours. Letting them drive you nuts over needless checks is better then needing you and your not there  from what you said she would be checked on threw out the night to be safe


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you! I do know she is 146 days out from being exposed to the buck just not exactly sure when it happened. They were pretty friendly with each other a few days after we got him. They are Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:holidaywelcome: to The Goat Spot 
(woo) kid watch :waiting:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

How is she?


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

As of about 20 minutes ago she's still doing the same.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Have you felt the ligaments? I know you said they looked sunken in, but she will feel really gooshy around there when she is going in to labor. It sounds like she is probably within a couple of days (or any minute!). Have you seen any discharge yet? We love pics if you have them!


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

I can still feel them but she is very mushy back there compared to our pygmy that's a little behind her. No discharge yet. Not the best pics but I did catch one of her doing the stretching.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yeah she looks super close! It looks like she might need to dilate a little more but her udder Looks almost full and ligs look close and from what I can see it looks like the kids have dropped.


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you! I will keep everyone updated if anything changes.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Udder doesn’t look real full, but otherwise she looks and sounds like she’s starting labor! Good luck!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I would guess that you might have another day to go, but I bet things start picking up any time! Usually with my goats when the ligs are completely gone, then we have babies within 12 hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm sorry I haven't updated everyone. She is still doing the same. I guess she's gonna hold out as long as she can. Lol


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

Still waiting . . . .


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

We have one baby boy! He was born at about 12 today.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! He is a cutie! Looks pretty big too.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Aww. So fluffy and cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! :wow:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Adorable little man. I love his dorsal stripe.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

He is such a strapping, big and handsome boy. Congratulations.


----------



## ILoveMyNubians (Dec 13, 2018)

Adorable guy! I love his coloration! :inlove: Congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you so much everyone! We are now watching doe number 2! Playing the waiting game again. . . :waiting:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he's a cute kid! Good luck with #2!


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

At about 11 this morning this baby girl was born!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh how beautiful is she! Congrats


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Pretty little doeling. Congratulations!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Very pretty


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Look at that bright blue eye!!! A huge congrats, I think she was well worth the wait


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww adorable!!! Congrats!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a sweet little blue eyed lady. Such a nice addition to your herd. Congrats.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She is simply beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sweet.


----------



## Jcowgirl (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks so much everyone!:ty:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful babys congratulations!


----------

